# Importance of a sharp knife



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

People talk about the quality of knives, how one brand is better than another. A good quality knife that is sharp is much safer and more effecent than an expensive knife that is dull. The brand of knife you carry does not impress me, the care taken on sharpening the knife speaks volumes about your skill as an outdoorsperson. Just like the care you take after you have shot your game speaks about your skill as an outdoorperson.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Cheap steel dulls quickly.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But sharpens quickly. The best knife I own was fashioned by hand from an old file by my dad, before I was born (71 YO). Nothing fancy, but holds and edge.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

paraquack said:


> But sharpens quickly. The best knife I own was fashioned by hand from an old file by my dad, before I was born (71 YO). Nothing fancy, but holds and edge.


I’m sure it holds an edge well. It’s high carbon tool steel.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I must admit that I don't know one metal knife from one with "new steel." I picked this folder just for a very stout blade material, and so far it's been working.

Yeah, I do put fancy "mirror edges" on expensive knives. But then, you'll just have to put up with immediate dings.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Cheap steel dulls quickly.


It also sharpens quickly without having to to hire a tinker with a grinding wheel.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> It also sharpens quickly without having to to hire a tinker with a grinding wheel.


That’s one reason why I bought my own sharpening setup.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thats the reason I bought a near full set for Victorinox kitchen knives made by Yumppin Yimminies in Switzerland. Every grocery store butcher in DFW I talked to used those and recommended them highly. None of them even heard of the hard to sharpen Kraut knives..Hinckles etc. The Victorinox knives take an edge quick with a steel and lose it slow. I can de-bone 3 butts with my six inch curved boner before the blade needs a touch up. The rumor is its softer steel but believe thats been refuted. Its just different steel as far as can be determined. Get the Firbox handles. They are approved by the health dept. Wood has germs.



Amazon.com


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, guys, there is one advantage to doing your own edge polishing--it sure is fun to have a glass buffing stone finish the edge of a razor sharp knife *that you put the edge* into service!

For example, I just had my F-150 serviced a few days ago. When it was completed another service rep got the keys and drove it to the front of the building. It seemed odd to have two service reps move my truck around.

Turns out that not all service reps know how to back-up a 20 year old, stick-shift F-150.

BTW, if you ever get to Metro-Ford in Madison, look into stick-shift options. After all, Millennials can only steal cars with automatic transmissions...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Have had many manuel shifters. Too much multitasking tor most folks. Who can drive with one hand..shift gears with the other while drinking a beer..smoking and playing with the house mouses leg? without wrecking out?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I don't think it's the shifter--I think it's the engine.

I'm not a fan of guys who say, "_Well, I don't need that much horse-power._" Of course, this is the same guy who needs you to pull him out of a snowbank on the first taste of winter.

My engine is also served by a clutch pedal, and for snow it's nice to keep you engine moving while you back off a bit on torque. I've never ditched a car into a snowbank yet. About as close as I got was trying to get into garage--up hill--and miss my wife's truck while I slide into my designated spot.


----------

